# LumenBlaster LEDs



## scoupland (Sep 23, 2011)

Anyone know anything about the LumenBlaster LED lights. They are sold at aquariumplants. They say they are made to order and claim they are the "worlds most accurate LED for freshwater planted aquariums." They told me these lights have colors missing in lights like the TruLumen Pros. They post the specs on their website. I did a Google search but didn't find anything. I don't know enough about lighting to evaluate their claim. Has anyone tried/seen these lights?


----------



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

They might work. I feel the K temp 12000 + is much to high and the CRI of 86 is to low. When you can design an led light at Build My Led using more colors of leds [ 15 I think] to achieve a CRI of 98 at a K Temp 5500-5900 K [ tropical in nature]. You'll be able to create a whiter light. Play around with the app there. Check this thread out. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=198196


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

http://www.aquariumplants.com/LumenBlaster_LED_worlds_most_accurate_LED_for_fre_p/lb02.htm

At least they give detailed specs of the fixture, lumens, micromoles.

I am surprised to see 12900K as color temperature myself.

Michel.


----------



## Rob in (ca) (Aug 24, 2012)

I'M using them now on my new 100G, see whats happens, so far after the first week, the plants are growing great ....but having a hair algae issue, but that's from the plants i got from the LFS .


----------



## scoupland (Sep 23, 2011)

I went to buildmyled.com and looked at their freshwater show tank LED lights.
http://www.buildmyled.com/freshwater-show-tank/ 
Interestingly, these lights are the Lumenblaster lights advertised on aquariumplants. it looks like aquariumplants goes to buildmylights.com to get the lights and then upcharges them. http://www.aquariumplants.com/LumenBlaster_LED_worlds_most_accurate_LED_for_fre_p/lb02.htm


----------



## scoupland (Sep 23, 2011)

Steve001 said:


> They might work. I feel the K temp 12000 + is much to high and the CRI of 86 is to low. When you can design an led light at Build My Led using more colors of leds [ 15 I think] to achieve a CRI of 98 at a K Temp 5500-5900 K [ tropical in nature]. You'll be able to create a whiter light. Play around with the app there. Check this thread out. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=198196


Steve001--I looked at the thread you noted and see that you put together an array of lights that allowed you to achieve a very high CRI. How much do the particular colors of the lights matter? For example, you don't have a far red light in your array. How do you know which of the colors the plants most utilize? My question is whether CRI is the bottom line, and how much does your choice of colors matter?


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

In terms of plant response....so you can see where the peaks are


----------



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

scoupland said:


> Steve001--I looked at the thread you noted and see that you put together an array of lights that allowed you to achieve a very high CRI. How much do the particular colors of the lights matter? For example, you don't have a far red light in your array. How do you know which of the colors the plants most utilize? My question is whether CRI is the bottom line, and how much does your choice of colors matter?


In my opinion having a wide gamut of different led colors and in the right ratios emulates natural looking light at noon in the tropics and most temperate regions. Note most of the plants we grow are tropical along with a few temperate plants. The photos of tanks I've seen for the last 27 years all try to emulate noon sunlight to varying success. 

Which wavelengths of sunlight plants use can be easily found on the web. 

I would have put the deep red [720nm] in there but the design app only allows 15 leds. There is a small photosynthetic peak at that wavelength.

CRI isn't the bottom line, but very high CRI along [ visually pleasing to look at tank ] with a Kelvin temp around 5500-5900 and good PAR output, are I feel, the best combination. So with this technology available that allows one to do just that why not use it if your budget allows?


----------



## ruuuey (Oct 16, 2013)

Sorry for resurrecting an old topic, but I was wondering if anyone else has tried these out! If you have, could you share your experience with them? Thanks


----------

